# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Negril Message Board >  Rooms with Kitchens OTHER than Negril Beach Club

## FestivalGirl

We've stayed at NBCC for the last 13 years, love the place, can't imagine staying anywhere that does not have a kitchen. Would like to try someplace else if possible, preferably on the beach, but would consider the cliffs.

----------


## Jamerican71

This past Christmas, some of my family stayed at Travelers in a suite and it was really nice.  Huge bedroom, bathroom with jetted tub and separate shower, living area not so big but still roomy with a decent size kitchen that was spacious.

----------


## Luvsdaislands

Rayon Hotel.  Pure Gardens.

----------


## saeyedoc

Most rooms at Nirvana, Crystal Waters, Moondance Villas, Beach House Villas.

----------


## kaycee

Pure gardens, Ansells,Tree house...

----------


## KidRick

Rondel Village is a personal favorite of mine , seastar has an awesome 2 bedroom with kitchen if you want to flirt with something off of the beach. Rayon is also really nice.  Travellers looks really nice  as already stated in this thread and Beach House Villas is a supreme property sans pool.  I have stayed at all but Travellers and endorse them all.   Good luck and have fun with your search...

----------


## FestivalGirl

Thanks so much for your input.  We never realized we have that much to choose from.  Good to know :Wink:

----------


## TizzyATX

Would highly recommend Nirvana

* Please note, while there are full kitchens in the cottages, there is no restaurant/bar onsite.  However, the ladies on staff are available to prepare one meal a day in your kitchen, and white sands is right next door.  They welcome Nirvana guests.

----------


## Michele Beisser

Negril Treehouse !!!

----------


## Lola

White Sands, Yellow Bird

----------


## Hussyband

Tensing Pen has a couple with kitchens, but they are more houses than rooms.

----------


## Blandy1

Coral Gardens across from the beach has at least one, we stayed there & it was nice. Also stayed at Travelers in one of the suites with a kitchen.

----------


## pretty40

if you want to stay on that stretch of beach, try Beach House Villas. Enjoy wherever u choose...

----------


## gailnegril

Negril Treehouse has some kitchens and breakfast is included

----------


## dash

Can definitely recommend Treehouse. I was accidentally upgraded to a suite off season once ( thanks Gail ) and it was amazing. I wished that I had brought my family. Everything you needed was there but I don't cook on vacation. You quickly become comfortable at Treehouse. And that breakfast......!

----------


## the yellow bird

> White Sands, Yellow Bird



Thank you

----------


## Wisconsin gal

We stayed in a kitchenette room at sea wind this Christmas, then moved to Catcha falling star with a kitchenette as well. Both great places.

----------


## heater

Coco La Palm and Idle Awhile have some rooms with kitchens.

----------


## Jdub

Footeprints has 2 nice kitchenettes with ocean views at reasonable prices. Rooms H7 and H3.


Dr. J

----------


## Babalew

Coral seas gardens have kitchenettes....nice apartments.

----------


## Maryann

In case, they haven't been mentioned yet, Sea Wind Resort, Crystal Waters Villas, Our Past Time Villas.

----------


## mwinston2

Yellow bird has kitchens, staff will prepare meals for you or better yet 3 dives will deliver to yellowbird bar for no charge whilst you enjoy the famous "2-4-1 Dirty Bannanas" prepared by non other than the lovely yvann.  Coming back soon!!!

----------


## the yellow bird

The Yellow Bird has 2 bedroom cottages with a spacious living & dining area with kitchen.

----------


## sunwise

You could also try Sunquest Cottages as they have at least one kitchenette room.

----------


## tahrheel

Firefly has galley kitchens in some of the rooms.

----------

